# Windows error ID 7000



## BasisRamu (Jun 19, 2011)

My system is showing below errors every time I start it. Pls have a glance at the same and do suggest me to solve it asap.

1) 
The asc3360pr service failed to start due to the following error: 
This driver has been blocked from loading 

2) 
\??\C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\drivers\mqlknn.sys has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.

3)
The OracleDBConsoleorcl service terminated with service-specific error 2 (0x2).
For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

4)
The device, \Device\Harddisk1\DR3, has a bad block.

5)
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\CdRom0.

I have re-installed OS recently to skip these msgs but still they are chasing me.

Regards,
RK


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

You should be thankful that Windows is not loading the asc3360pr service since it's a virus. From Mcafee's website:



> W32/Sality.ah is a parasitic virus that infects Win32 PE executable files.
> Upon execution, it starts a service to listen on *a random UDP Port *and create a copy of itself in the following path(s):
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BasisRamu (Jun 19, 2011)

Dear pal,Thanks a lot.. But could you please tell me how to reset the values in safeboot?


----------

